# MISSY - 8yr old in New York City



## ManhattanCats (May 20, 2010)

Our beautiful sweet (and sometimes sassy) Tortie/Calico 8 year old spayed female is looking for a special home. She loves to jump on your lap and sleep in a nice warm bed. She's happy enough hanging out in our hospital, but she deserves a home.










If you are interested in making her your permanent companion, give us a call 212-721-2287 or better yet, come on by to see for yourself this gorgeous looking cat with loads of personality.

More info at: http://manhattancats.com/Adoptions/adoption_gallery.htm


----------

